# 1969 J D 3020 that vibrates at higher rpm



## corky 578 (May 19, 2021)

I have a 1969 J D 3020 that vibrates at higher rpm. Runs great up until about 1500 rpm. Has a balancer. Looking for ideas. corky578


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Corky, hopefully a JD member will swing by and help you out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
You're correct JD 3020 engine has a harmonic balancer that you should check condition of rubber insert. JD recommended changing harmonic balancers at about 5000 hrs of use. Does engine run without a "misfire"? 3020 engine also has a balancer box with 2 shafts with bushings that possibly could have failed. One would need to remove engine crankcase pan for a visual inspection of bushings. Click on link to see balancer parts schematics. https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80960/referrer/navigation/pgId/106654


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to TF
> You're correct JD 3020 engine has a harmonic balancer that you should check condition of rubber insert. JD recommended changing harmonic balancers at about 5000 hrs of use. Does engine run without a "misfire"? 3020 engine also has a balancer box with 2 shafts with bushings that possibly could have failed. One would need to remove engine crankcase pan for a visual inspection of bushings. Click on link to see balancer parts schematics. https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80960/referrer/navigation/pgId/106654


Sorry Tx Jim, I must have created this new thread for Corky as you were composing your reply!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

pogobill
No problem & no need to be sorry after all you're just performing your task as Super Moderator!


----------

